# Fishes are always hungry



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is just third day that I have these:

1.5" wrasses - 1 yellow and 1 sixlane
1.5" yellow tang
two very small clowns
one small cardinal
one 1.5" neon goby

I feed half cube of frozen brine shrimp one time per day.

Is it enough? Is it good idea to add "new life spectrum" pellets?

Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Fish are contanly in search for food as in the wild, food is scarce compared to what they are offered on captive life. So when food comes their way, it's always a "mad dash" for the food.

I personally would use a prepared diet, ie NLS as you mentioned and my personal preference, as a "food base" and supplement with frozen as NLS is more balanced vs frozen.

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> Fish are contanly in search for food as in the wild, food is scarce compared to what they are offered on captive life. So when food comes their way, it's always a "mad dash" for the food.
> 
> I personally would use a prepared diet, ie NLS as you mentioned and my personal preference, as a "food base" and supplement with frozen as NLS is more balanced vs frozen.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Wilson. Should it be one time per day as I do with my FW?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I like feeding 2x/day as corals aways get a bit but look at the belly and head mass...if they look on the thin side (concaving), then bump it up a feeding.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> I like feeding 2x/day as corals aways get a bit but look at the belly and head mass...if they look on the thin side (concaving), then bump it up a feeding.


you are right and I will do it. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

wtac said:


> Fish are contanly in search for food as in the wild, food is scarce compared to what they are offered on captive life. So when food comes their way, it's always a "mad dash" for the food.
> 
> I personally would use a prepared diet, ie NLS as you mentioned and my personal preference, as a "food base" and supplement with frozen as NLS is more balanced vs frozen.
> 
> HTH


+1

Fish are like pigs and will eat more than they NEED for the day- but the more they eat, the more they poop. The more poop, the more you need to watch your nitrate and phosphate levels, especially for a small tank. Just a word of caution for excessive feeding. Twice a day is nice for the fish, but don't go stuffing them full every time. Also gives them something to do other than just swim around...


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

50seven said:


> +1
> 
> Fish are like pigs and will eat more than they NEED for the day- but the more they eat, the more they poop. The more poop, the more you need to watch your nitrate and phosphate levels, especially for a small tank. Just a word of caution for excessive feeding. Twice a day is nice for the fish, but don't go stuffing them full every time. Also gives them something to do other than just swim around...


+1

You dont want to overfeed


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont want to overfeed, especially since you added all those fish at the same time?

Theres a massive bioload shift your putting your tank through right now


----------

